# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αυτό το τέρας...

## Alice_1990

Καλησπέρα! Είμαι καινούργια στην παρέα και θα ήθελα να μιλήσω για αυτό το απαίσιο σύμπτωμα της αποπραγματοποίησης. Τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες δεν ήμουν πολύ καλά ψυχολογικά και τα Χριστούγεννα έγιναν κάποια γεγονότα που πυροδότησαν το άγχος και τις αρνητικές μου σκέψεις. Και τσουυπ. Ήρθε το κερασάκι στην τούρτα που λένε, η αποπραγματοποίηση. Ένιωσα τα πάντα ξένα γύρω μου. Το σπίτι μου,την περιοχή μου, εμένα την ίδια. Ενώ υποσυνείδητα ήξερα ότι τα γνωρίζω όλα αυτά δεν τα ένιωθα οικεία. Νόμιζα ότι όλος ο κόσμος δεν υπάρχει. Ένιωθα συνεχώς ότι ζω σε όνειρο, ότι όλα γίνονται μηχανικά. Σκεφτόμουν πράγματα του παρελθόντος και ήταν σαν να μην τα έζησα εγώ όλα αυτά. Ήμουν μια ξένη. Δεν ένιωθα τίποτα. Πέρα από άγχος και θλίψη. Και μια μέρα που κόντεψα να πάθω κρίση πανικού από τον τρόμο μου είπα δεν πάει άλλο. Και πήρα την μεγάλη απόφαση να επισκεφτώ έναν ψυχίατρο. Μου έδωσε escitalopram και rivotril. Ομολογώ πως με το ηρεμιστικό δεν παθαίνω κρίση πανικού. Ούτε νιώθω άγχος. Αλλά αυτό το καταραμένο αίσθημα δεν φεύγει σχεδόν ποτέ. Μόνο όταν είμαι έξω και ξεχνιέμαι..μόνο τότε.. αλλιώς όλη την υπόλοιπη μέρα νιώθω νεκρή... 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Natalia_sups

Γεια σου alice...πως ειναι η υπολοιπη σου μερα; Εργαζεσαι; Απασχολεις τον εαυτο σου με κατι; Εχεις παρεα, ανθρωπους να συναναστραφεις; Σε περιοδους που το ειχα εγω παρατηρησα οτι αυτη η αισθηση εφευγε με ολα τα παραπανω, ειδικα αν εκανα κατι που απαιτουσε την προσοχη μου και ιδιαιτερη συγκεντρωση. Φαινεται χαζη συμβουλη το ξερω, αλλα ειλικρινα το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις σε στιγμες που το νιωθεις αυτο ειναι να αρνεισαι να το αναγνωρισεις οτι συμβαινει, να μην εστιαζεις την προσοχη σου εκει και να απασχολεις τον εαυτο σου με κατι αλλο...
Νομιζω οτι αυτο συμβαινει οταν ο νους στρεφεται λιγο παραπανω απο οσο θα επρεπε προς τον εαυτο του...για αυτο βοηθαει να στρεψεις τη σκεψη και την συγκεντρωση σου προς τα εξω, προς κατι αλλο, παρα στο τι σου συμβαινει και το πως νιωθεις εκεινη τη στιγμη.
Παλια το παθαινα σε μεγαλο βαθμο, ηταν ασχημα.
Τωρα ακομα παω να το παθω/το παθαινω λιγακι οταν ειμαι πολυ στρεσαρισμενη η θλιμμενη αλλα δεν επιτρεπω στον εαυτο μου να εστιασει εκει, και ετσι δεν εντεινεται το προβλημα, δεν με ενοχλει, και τελικα φευγει...

----------


## giorgos panou

> Καλησπέρα! Είμαι καινούργια στην παρέα και θα ήθελα να μιλήσω για αυτό το απαίσιο σύμπτωμα της αποπραγματοποίησης. Τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες δεν ήμουν πολύ καλά ψυχολογικά και τα Χριστούγεννα έγιναν κάποια γεγονότα που πυροδότησαν το άγχος και τις αρνητικές μου σκέψεις. Και τσουυπ. Ήρθε το κερασάκι στην τούρτα που λένε, η αποπραγματοποίηση. Ένιωσα τα πάντα ξένα γύρω μου. Το σπίτι μου,την περιοχή μου, εμένα την ίδια. Ενώ υποσυνείδητα ήξερα ότι τα γνωρίζω όλα αυτά δεν τα ένιωθα οικεία. Νόμιζα ότι όλος ο κόσμος δεν υπάρχει. Ένιωθα συνεχώς ότι ζω σε όνειρο, ότι όλα γίνονται μηχανικά. Σκεφτόμουν πράγματα του παρελθόντος και ήταν σαν να μην τα έζησα εγώ όλα αυτά. Ήμουν μια ξένη. Δεν ένιωθα τίποτα. Πέρα από άγχος και θλίψη. Και μια μέρα που κόντεψα να πάθω κρίση πανικού από τον τρόμο μου είπα δεν πάει άλλο. Και πήρα την μεγάλη απόφαση να επισκεφτώ έναν ψυχίατρο. Μου έδωσε escitalopram και rivotril. Ομολογώ πως με το ηρεμιστικό δεν παθαίνω κρίση πανικού. Ούτε νιώθω άγχος. Αλλά αυτό το καταραμένο αίσθημα δεν φεύγει σχεδόν ποτέ. Μόνο όταν είμαι έξω και ξεχνιέμαι..μόνο τότε.. αλλιώς όλη την υπόλοιπη μέρα νιώθω νεκρή... 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 Την εσεταλοπραμη την περνω κι εγω, αλλα δεν ειναι ηρεμιστικο!!! μην κανεις καποιο λαθος?? μην εννοεις το αλλο φαρμακο? αλλα απο οσα ξερω και τα υο ειναι φαρμακα οπου σκοπο εχουν τη καταπολεμιση της καταθληψης.
Αυτο πο παθαινεις, ειναι ασθενεια , υπαρχει δλδη αναγνωρισμενα? επισης, να ερωτησω , εχεις προβληματα με την μνημησου? γενικα δλδη. ε?

----------


## Alice_1990

Το escitalopram είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό φάρμακο (και για αγχώδεις διαταραχές όπου πάσχω εγώ). Το rivotril το παίρνω σαν ηρεμιστικό. Γιατί είμαι στις 2 πρώτες εβδομάδες φαρμακοθεραπείας και το escitalopram μου έκανε πολλές παρενέργειες(άγχος,ένταση, ρίσεις πανικού). Επομένως το rivotril το παίρνω για να με ηρεμεί. Και κάνει όντως δουλειά. Όσο αναφορά την αποπραγματοποίηση ο ψυχίατρος μου μου είπε πως πρόκειται για έναν μηχανισμό άμυνας του εγκεφάλου για να σε προστατεύσει από τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Ουσιαστικά ο ίδιος ο εγκέφαλος σε αποσυνδέει από την πραγματικότητα μέχρι να ηρεμήσεις. Έχω προβλήματα μνήμης ναι. Και μια θολούρα γενικότερη στο κεφάλι. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giorgos panou

> Το escitalopram είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό φάρμακο (και για αγχώδεις διαταραχές όπου πάσχω εγώ). Το rivotril το παίρνω σαν ηρεμιστικό. Γιατί είμαι στις 2 πρώτες εβδομάδες φαρμακοθεραπείας και το escitalopram μου έκανε πολλές παρενέργειες(άγχος,ένταση, ρίσεις πανικού). Επομένως το rivotril το παίρνω για να με ηρεμεί. Και κάνει όντως δουλειά. Όσο αναφορά την αποπραγματοποίηση ο ψυχίατρος μου μου είπε πως πρόκειται για έναν μηχανισμό άμυνας του εγκεφάλου για να σε προστατεύσει από τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Ουσιαστικά ο ίδιος ο εγκέφαλος σε αποσυνδέει από την πραγματικότητα μέχρι να ηρεμήσεις. Έχω προβλήματα μνήμης ναι. Και μια θολούρα γενικότερη στο κεφάλι. 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 παιρνεςι των 10μλ? Επισεις παρενεργειες σου εφεε οπως υπερβολικη κινητικοτητα? Σε ρωτω διοτις εμενα απο τωτες οπου μου διπλασιασε την δωση απο 10 σε 20 εχω αρχησει κι νιωθω λιγο πραξενα, πολυ ενταση , νιωθω οτι ξεφευγω μερικες φωρες κι καμω συνεχως υποτροπες (παρακολουθω προγραμμα αποτοξινωσης) .
Τελος το ριβοτριλ βοηθαει στις ενατσεις του εσεταλοπραμ?

----------


## giorgos panou

ποσο καιρο το παιρνεις το εσεταλοπραμ? θελει κανα μηνα για να δρασει ,ε? ετσι δεν σου ειπε κι εσενα?

----------


## Alice_1990

> Γεια σου alice...πως ειναι η υπολοιπη σου μερα; Εργαζεσαι; Απασχολεις τον εαυτο σου με κατι; Εχεις παρεα, ανθρωπους να συναναστραφεις; Σε περιοδους που το ειχα εγω παρατηρησα οτι αυτη η αισθηση εφευγε με ολα τα παραπανω, ειδικα αν εκανα κατι που απαιτουσε την προσοχη μου και ιδιαιτερη συγκεντρωση. Φαινεται χαζη συμβουλη το ξερω, αλλα ειλικρινα το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις σε στιγμες που το νιωθεις αυτο ειναι να αρνεισαι να το αναγνωρισεις οτι συμβαινει, να μην εστιαζεις την προσοχη σου εκει και να απασχολεις τον εαυτο σου με κατι αλλο...
> Νομιζω οτι αυτο συμβαινει οταν ο νους στρεφεται λιγο παραπανω απο οσο θα επρεπε προς τον εαυτο του...για αυτο βοηθαει να στρεψεις τη σκεψη και την συγκεντρωση σου προς τα εξω, προς κατι αλλο, παρα στο τι σου συμβαινει και το πως νιωθεις εκεινη τη στιγμη.
> Παλια το παθαινα σε μεγαλο βαθμο, ηταν ασχημα.
> Τωρα ακομα παω να το παθω/το παθαινω λιγακι οταν ειμαι πολυ στρεσαρισμενη η θλιμμενη αλλα δεν επιτρεπω στον εαυτο μου να εστιασει εκει, και ετσι δεν εντεινεται το προβλημα, δεν με ενοχλει, και τελικα φευγει...


Γεια σου Ναταλία μου. Ναι και εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν είμαι έξω με φίλους, ή συμμετέχω σε μια ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση ή γενικότερα κάνω πράγματα μέσα στην ημέρα μου ξεχνιέμαι αρκετά και νιώσω σαν να μην υπάρχει. Όταν όμως επιστρέφω στο σπίτι με ξανα πιάνει πολύ έντονα. Προσπαθώ και στο σπίτι να ασχολούμαι με διάφορα αλλά εκεί δυστυχώς ακόμα με νικάει... δεν εργάζομαι δυστυχώς, μόλις τέλειωσα και τις σπουδές μου και γενικότερα είχα μια τεράστια απογοήτευση που δεν μπορώ να βρω δουλειά (μένω και σε επαρχία). Αυτή η στεναχώρια με έφτασε σε αυτό το σημείο. Προσπαθώ σιγά σιγά να ηρεμώ, με βοηθάει πολύ και ο γιατρός μου. Παλιότερα το πάθαινα και εγώ σε μικρότερη ένταση πάντα και έφευγε και πολύ γρήγορα από μόνο του. Όμως αυτήν την φορά με πήρε πολύ από κάτω... γενικότερα το κλίμα που άλλαξα από την φοιτιτική ζωή, το ότι έχω στερηθεί αδερφικούς φίλους λόγω απόστασης + η ζωή στην επαρχεία... 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Γεια σου alice...πως ειναι η υπολοιπη σου μερα; Εργαζεσαι; Απασχολεις τον εαυτο σου με κατι; Εχεις παρεα, ανθρωπους να συναναστραφεις; Σε περιοδους που το ειχα εγω παρατηρησα οτι αυτη η αισθηση εφευγε με ολα τα παραπανω, ειδικα αν εκανα κατι που απαιτουσε την προσοχη μου και ιδιαιτερη συγκεντρωση. Φαινεται χαζη συμβουλη το ξερω, αλλα ειλικρινα το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις σε στιγμες που το νιωθεις αυτο ειναι να αρνεισαι να το αναγνωρισεις οτι συμβαινει, να μην εστιαζεις την προσοχη σου εκει και να απασχολεις τον εαυτο σου με κατι αλλο...
> Νομιζω οτι αυτο συμβαινει οταν ο νους στρεφεται λιγο παραπανω απο οσο θα επρεπε προς τον εαυτο του...για αυτο βοηθαει να στρεψεις τη σκεψη και την συγκεντρωση σου προς τα εξω, προς κατι αλλο, παρα στο τι σου συμβαινει και το πως νιωθεις εκεινη τη στιγμη.
> Παλια το παθαινα σε μεγαλο βαθμο, ηταν ασχημα.
> Τωρα ακομα παω να το παθω/το παθαινω λιγακι οταν ειμαι πολυ στρεσαρισμενη η θλιμμενη αλλα δεν επιτρεπω στον εαυτο μου να εστιασει εκει, και ετσι δεν εντεινεται το προβλημα, δεν με ενοχλει, και τελικα φευγει...


Σε ευχαριστώ παρ' όλα αυτά για τον ενδιαφέρον σου και τις συμβουλές σου. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> ποσο καιρο το παιρνεις το εσεταλοπραμ? θελει κανα μηνα για να δρασει ,ε? ετσι δεν σου ειπε κι εσενα?


Στην αρχή με ξεκίνησε με 5mg γιατί μου είπε ότι τόση είναι η δόση για τις διαταραχές πανικού. Τώρα είμαι στην δεύτερη εβδομάδα και παίρνω 10mg.
Την πρώτη μέρα που ξεκίνησα (5mg) είχα υπνηλία όλη την ημέρα και κατάπτωση. Και από τις επόμενες μέρες άρχισαν οι ταχυκαρδίες, το τρέμουλο, οι κρίσεις πανικού, δεν μπορούσα να κάτσω σε μια θέση για πολύ ώρα. Πολύ ένταση. Πήγα άρων άρων την ίδια μέρα στον γιατρό μου και μου είπε ότι είναι φυσιολογικές όλες αυτές οι παρενέργειες και ότι μάλιστα από 1-4 εβδομάδες υπάρχει κορύφωση του άγχους και μετά σταδιακά αρχίζεις και νιώθεις καλύτερα. Τώρα που ξεκίνησα το ολόκληρο χάπι παίρνω το rivotril πρωι - απογευμα οποτε δεν με πιανει πανικος καθολου, ουτε αγχος, ουτε ένταση. Το μόνο που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι τρομερή εφίδρωση στον ύπνο (το παίρνω βράδυ το escitalopram πριν κοιμηθώ) και δεν παίρνω και rivotril την ώρα που κοιμάμαι ίσως γι'αυτό και η εφίδρωση. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giorgos panou

ΠοΠΟ!! διαφορα απο ανθρωπο σε ανθρωπο ε? καλα μου το ελεγε ο γιατρος. Παντος εμενα μου ειπε οτι θα δω αποτελλεσματα μετα απο 3 βδομαδες. κι οντως , το ξεκινησα πριν 2-3 μηνες στα 10, θυμαμαι οτι δεν ειχα καμια διαφωρα στην αρχη μετα ειχα ,συχνοουρια, και προβληματα με εφιαλτες, ειχα επισης θεματα με το φαγυτο. Απο τωτες οπου το διπλασιασα με πιανει ενταση, ορεξη για πραματα ασχημα ομως, οχι τοσο καλα,αοτελλσμα να εχω καμει πολλες υποτροπες σε σχεση με παρελθον, το θεμα ειναι οτι εγω δεν παιρνω ηρεμιστικα αλλα παιρνω υποκαταστατο οποιουχων οποιωηδει δλδη, οπου εχουν και αυτα αναλγικες δρασεις οπως το ριβοτριλ, δλδη ηρεμουν οπως ολα τα οποιοηδοι. 
Εμενα μου τα εδωσε λογο διαγνωσης καταθληψης. καταθληψης κι αυτοκαταστροφικες εντασεις αλλα και τασεις προς απομωνοση του εαυτου μου παρα το ιστορικο κοινωνικοτητας οπου ειχα. 
Εσενα εκτως απο κρισεις πανικου και τα αλλα ειχες κι εσυ τετοιες δυαγνωσεις? οπως μανιοκαταθληψη η αυτοκαταστροφικες τασεις?

----------


## giorgos panou

απο οτι διαβασα αυτο το φαρμακο , rivotril =κλοναζεπάμη ανικη στις βενζοδιαζεπινες!! ειναι απαγορευτικο για εμενα.Αυτο το φαρμακο λεει οτι ειναι εναντι στις επιλιπτικες τασεις, ειναι κατασταλτικο σε εντασεις και εχει ηρεμιστικές και υπνωτικές επιδράσεις.
Να σε ρωτησω,, σου φερνει ορεξη φαγυτου? σου φερνει μια αισθηση "βαρυ κεφαλι"?ε? να τα πεις στον γιατρο σου αυτα ολα αμεσα!!

----------


## Alice_1990

> ΠοΠΟ!! διαφορα απο ανθρωπο σε ανθρωπο ε? καλα μου το ελεγε ο γιατρος. Παντος εμενα μου ειπε οτι θα δω αποτελλεσματα μετα απο 3 βδομαδες. κι οντως , το ξεκινησα πριν 2-3 μηνες στα 10, θυμαμαι οτι δεν ειχα καμια διαφωρα στην αρχη μετα ειχα ,συχνοουρια, και προβληματα με εφιαλτες, ειχα επισης θεματα με το φαγυτο. Απο τωτες οπου το διπλασιασα με πιανει ενταση, ορεξη για πραματα ασχημα ομως, οχι τοσο καλα,αοτελλσμα να εχω καμει πολλες υποτροπες σε σχεση με παρελθον, το θεμα ειναι οτι εγω δεν παιρνω ηρεμιστικα αλλα παιρνω υποκαταστατο οποιουχων οποιωηδει δλδη, οπου εχουν και αυτα αναλγικες δρασεις οπως το ριβοτριλ, δλδη ηρεμουν οπως ολα τα οποιοηδοι. 
> Εμενα μου τα εδωσε λογο διαγνωσης καταθληψης. καταθληψης κι αυτοκαταστροφικες εντασεις αλλα και τασεις προς απομωνοση του εαυτου μου παρα το ιστορικο κοινωνικοτητας οπου ειχα. 
> Εσενα εκτως απο κρισεις πανικου και τα αλλα ειχες κι εσυ τετοιες δυαγνωσεις? οπως μανιοκαταθληψη η αυτοκαταστροφικες τασεις?


Εγώ όχι δεν είχα ποτέ αυτοκαταστροφικές τάσεις ή μανιοκατάθλιψη. Εγώ είχα κρίσεις πανικού οι οποίες εμφανίστηκαν πριν 10 χρόνια με αγοραφοβία. Δεν είχα πάει ποτέ σε ψυχολόγο, ψυχίατρο. Οι δικοί μου δεν ήθελαν. Τα αντιμετώπιζα όλα μόνη μου. Και ζούσα σχεδόν φυσιολογικά. Όμως από όταν μετακόμισα στην επαρχία οι δραστηριότητες μου μειώθηκαν πολύ και με κυρίευαν συνεχώς αρνητικές σκέψεις για το τι θα κάνω στην ζωή μου κλπ.. είχα και κάποιες εντάσεις γενικότερα που μου έριξαν την αυτοπεποίθηση οπότε όταν έπαθα την αποπραγματοποίηση είπα δεν πάει άλλο. Ο γιατρός μου διέγνωσε διαταραχή πανικού και μικρή κατάθλιψη ελαφριάς μορφής. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> απο οτι διαβασα αυτο το φαρμακο , rivotril =κλοναζεπάμη ανικη στις βενζοδιαζεπινες!! ειναι απαγορευτικο για εμενα.Αυτο το φαρμακο λεει οτι ειναι εναντι στις επιλιπτικες τασεις, ειναι κατασταλτικο σε εντασεις και εχει ηρεμιστικές και υπνωτικές επιδράσεις.
> Να σε ρωτησω,, σου φερνει ορεξη φαγυτου? σου φερνει μια αισθηση "βαρυ κεφαλι"?ε? να τα πεις στον γιατρο σου αυτα ολα αμεσα!!


Όσο αναφορά το rivotril είναι το πιο ελαφρύ από όλα αυτά. Δεν έχω καμία παρενέργεια όσο το παίρνω ίσα ίσα με βοηθάει να είμαι ήρεμη και να κάνω τις δραστηριότητες μου χωρίς άγχος. Θα το σταματήσω σε 2 εβδομάδες σύμφωνα και με τον γιατρό μου. Δεν θα χρειάζεται πλέον μου είπε γιατί μου το έγραψε καθαρά για τις παρενέργειες. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Όσο αναφορά το rivotril είναι το πιο ελαφρύ από όλα αυτά. Δεν έχω καμία παρενέργεια όσο το παίρνω ίσα ίσα με βοηθάει να είμαι ήρεμη και να κάνω τις δραστηριότητες μου χωρίς άγχος. Θα το σταματήσω σε 2 εβδομάδες σύμφωνα και με τον γιατρό μου. Δεν θα χρειάζεται πλέον μου είπε γιατί μου το έγραψε καθαρά για τις παρενέργειες. 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Όρεξη φαγητού ναι μου φέρνει. Πεινάω συνέχεια ενώ δεν έτρωγα τίποτα πριν λίγο καιρό. Βαρύ κεφάλι όμως όχι. Ούτε υπνηλία. Παίρνω 3 σταγονίτσες και νιώθω πολύ καλά. Λειτουργικότατη.

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giorgos panou

Ωραια !! οσο πιο λιγα φαρμακα παιρνεις !τοσο το καλητερο.!Η εσεταλοπραμη παντος απο οτι ρωτησα τον γιατρο δεν ειναι φαρμακο πολυ δυνατο! για αυτο κι δεν εχει κοκκινες γραμμες. 
Πολυ καλα καμεις που αναφερεις τα παντα στο γιατρο σου, παρενεργειες η οτις αλλο. Τελος ν; σς ρωτησω κι αν θες απαντας, εχεις παρατηρησει καθολου στις παρενεργειες αρνιτοκη λιμπιτος?

----------


## Alice_1990

> Ωραια !! οσο πιο λιγα φαρμακα παιρνεις !τοσο το καλητερο.!Η εσεταλοπραμη παντος απο οτι ρωτησα τον γιατρο δεν ειναι φαρμακο πολυ δυνατο! για αυτο κι δεν εχει κοκκινες γραμμες. 
> Πολυ καλα καμεις που αναφερεις τα παντα στο γιατρο σου, παρενεργειες η οτις αλλο. Τελος ν; σς ρωτησω κι αν θες απαντας, εχεις παρατηρησει καθολου στις παρενεργειες αρνιτοκη λιμπιτος?


Ναι όντως δεν είναι πολύ δυνατό και είναι και από τα καλύτερα αντικαταθλιπτικά με πιθανότητες εως και 80% να ξεπεράσεις την κατάθλιψη και τις διαταραχές πανικού. Απλώς οι παρενέργειες διαφέρουν από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο. Σε κάποιους δεν κάνει καθόλου, σε κάποιους ελάχιστες και σε κάποιος (όπως στην δική μου περίπτωση) προκαλούν πολλές και έντονες. Ναι και μειωμένη λίμπιντο εννοείται. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

